# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  Redovna godisnja skupstina Udruge RODA

## ivarica

Drage članice i članovi,

Pozivamo vas na redovnu godišnju skupštinu Udruge RODA koja će se održati dana 22. rujna 2007. s početkom u 11 sati. Predviđeno trajanje je dva sata. 
Skupština će se održati u Domu kulture Prečko (ulica Prečko). 

Dolazak na skupštinu obaveza je redovnih članova Udruge, ali su i svi podupirući članovi dobrodošli.
Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------


## ivarica

jos jednom podsjecam clanice i clanove rode na sutrasnju obavezu i veselim se druzenju   :Smile:

----------

